# Potato Bread?  Where is it available?



## Elf (Apr 26, 2009)

Not sure this is the right area to ask this but goes.
Can you but Potato bread in other areas of the US? 
In the MD, PA, DEL, VA  area we can buy potato bread which is similar to white bread except it is made from potato and is not filled with all of those mystery ingredients to incrase its' nutrational value. And the big pus it is nor gummy.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 26, 2009)

it is very available here in so. calif. in many different loaves and makers. i do love it, but not so slimming.


----------



## chefkathleen (Apr 26, 2009)

We used to get it in Florida. I haven't looked for it here in Texas.


----------



## Dove (Apr 26, 2009)

*Costco has it.*


----------



## licia (Apr 26, 2009)

Our grocery store has it in loaves, rolls, buns, etc.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Apr 26, 2009)

You're over on the eastern side.  Try Wegman's, if you have that store in your local area.  They have FANTASTIC breads!!


----------



## Elf (Apr 27, 2009)

Very interesting. It appears that th East Coast and the West Coast and Texas have it but not the Mid West. Thanks for the input, several people said it was regional.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 27, 2009)

You can buy it in any supermarket here.  I had my hamburger on a potato roll last night.


----------



## Wyogal (Apr 27, 2009)

We have it in all the grocery stores here, in fact, I have a loaf of it right now, "Old Style."


----------



## lynseysnatural (Apr 27, 2009)

We have it in Colorado, or at least Denver, and I know they have it in Washington, Oregon and California


----------



## Claire (Apr 28, 2009)

Publix used to carry it.


----------



## SRL (Apr 28, 2009)

Anyone old like me and remember the chain of donut shops called "Spudnut"? Donuts made with potato flour. They were fairly common on the west coast in the 60s, but I haven't seen one in 30 years now.


----------



## Hoot (Apr 28, 2009)

"tater bread is easy to find, even at the edge of the Great Dismal Swamp.


----------



## chefkathleen (Apr 28, 2009)

They have Publix in Galena IL? Cool.
I loved Publix. That's something else I miss about Fl. When you went to Publix and say, they had packages of B&S chix breasts out in 3 packs and you only needed 2 that day. If you went to the meat window and asked then to break down the pkg, they'd do it with a smile and off  you'd go. I tried that here in Tx at Tom Thumb and Kroger and got nasty looks from the meat guy and both said that they came from the warehouse that way and there was nothing they could do about it. Which sounded to me like he said "to heck with you"


----------



## dave the baker (Apr 28, 2009)

It is available in the midwest.  Bought it there often when I lived there.  But, why not make it yourself?  Much better that way.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm sure I've seen it in the markets here.  I'm going shopping tomorrow and I'll check to confirm.  As someone else already said, why not make your own.  I've been doing that for years, which is why I don't know what's available on my markets' shelves.


----------



## dave the baker (Apr 29, 2009)

Good for you, Katie.  Go shopping, but be ready to be disappointed.  It'll be more like Wonder Bread than real bread.


----------



## Yule (Apr 29, 2009)

I've found it all over, especially at target and cub, usually mixed in with the varieties of white bread


----------

